

Synaesthesia and programming. Help science. Take my (short) survey. - tdwright
https://www.survey.bris.ac.uk/sussex/progsyn/

======
tdwright
Just wanted to say that I'm more than happy to answer questions on
synaesthesia if any of you are curious.

